# Regnum Sub Oceanum



## amrix (Mar 23, 2019)

Regnum Sub Oceanum, or Kingdom beneath the Ocean, came into power on March 23rd in the year of our Lord 2019 with the reign of a new King (who has not yet revealed his name!) The subjects of the new territory are four 14k gold white cloud minnows, who shall from this point forward be regarded to as the Four Furries, so decrees the King, because they are annoying. 

Being a brand new Kingdom the place is in a state of disarray in need of repairs. The water levels have depleted due to the necessity of acclimation, and the lush forest, fondly regarded to as the Flumen Arboretum, and has been trimmed back to allow new life to spring forth and prosper. 










The Kingdom of Regnum Sub Oceanum is built on ancient land, some ruins still remain from the ancient Kingdom which inhabited the same land in the great year of our Lord 2008. Of which includes the shrine to Sol, which to this day is still producing heat. But most peculiarly are the Big Footed Monsters (Cetus Magnus Pesthree), sometimes referred to as trolls, they are actually neither. They are a rare and aincent species species known to the inhabitants of Regnum Sub Oceanum as Pygmy Aquatica Yeti. They feed via filtering the water and are most famous for their long periods of deep meditation. 










Lastly, and most importantly, I present to you, the King himself. It is said that he will reveal his name, and his prophecies, during a private ceremony which will take place in the grove between the shrine of Sol and Dragon Tooth Rock. Please check back for updates.


----------



## amrix (Mar 23, 2019)

*Regnum Sub Oceanum entry #2*

Update for the 29th day of the third month in the year of our Lord, 2019

The Time of prophecy has arrived! Our great King has revealed his name to be 

*DOMINUS REX*










--------------------------------------------------------------​
An update on *Regnum Sub Oceanum*. Dominus Rex, who may be referred to as Dom or Rex for short, has settled nicely into his new Kingdom. He promptly claimed his own personal territory as his own, which just so happened to be _*all*_ the territory. The Four Furries did not question nor protest this. 

A daily routine has already been established for Rex, as we know a King always prefers a routine. Rex and the Furies all arise before dawn, Rex does his rounds, which does take some time as Rex is very thorough, every plant in the Flumen Arboretum seemingly must be inspected, as well as the meditative states of the Cetus Magnus Pesthree, there are exactly three of them, and they must be counted. The Furies re-group and try to stay out of the way. 

Then comes the first feeding. There are two variants provided to the Kingdom, large nourishment and small nourishment. The Large in obviously for the King, this is for many reasons, being king is one of them, but another is that the Furies have very small mouths. Still, once the food has been consumed one of the furies may pick up a large pellet of nourishment and just hold it, because it can do little else. _Nothing pisses the king off more than this_. The King will then pursue the delinquent until the food is surrendered. Unfortunately those little furies are mighty quick and near impossible to catch. Rex may as well be chasing Apollo himself. (not to give unwarranted or implied praise to the furies for their swiftness, of course) 

Once the excitement settles then Rex rests a little more in the Grove between the Shrine to Sol and Dragon tooth rock. This his his main dwelling area where he hangs out, it is easy to defend against the pesky furies, there is plenty of foliage all around, the water is less turbulent, and it is a very suitable plot of land for Rex. 

Next there is usually a good flaring session just before the second meal of the day. the same mealtime routine commences, and then a rest, and then another patrol of the grounds. Count the Cetus Magnus Pesthree again, and then it is time to prepare for sleep.

In the evening, as soon as the god Sol removes the sun, the Kingdom sleeps. It is with much gratitude that the shrined to Sol still produces heat regardless of light. As soon as the light vanishes the Kingdom sleeps immediately, with military like precision, it would anger Sol to do otherwise. Rex sleeps peacefully every night just below the waters surface nestled in the soft Anacharis which grows next to dragon tooth rock. The Furies, they are on their own. But they tend to separate from each other (abandoning the whole safety within numbers thing) and each find an unoccupied corner.

visually, as you can maybe see, Dominus has gained a little more color to his body and fins, especially on the ribbing on his dorsal. Its only been a few days so I expect even more color enhancement in the future (probably)!


----------



## Caelth (Nov 29, 2018)

I am in love with the set up and lore you have for Rex's Kingdom. I'm excited to follow his reign and how his kingdom shapes out under him.


----------



## amrix (Mar 23, 2019)

*Regnum Sub Oceanum entry #3*

Update for the 15th day of the fourth month in the year of our Lord, 2019

Our great King appears to be flourishing recently, and his Kingdom as well, with weekly deliveries of fresh water from the from the shrine to Achelous. the Achelous shrine is just as important as the shrine to Sol, for this holy installation purifies and blesses the crystal clear waters of Regnum Sub Oceanum.










Photos don't do Dominus Rex justice, and he is very well aware of this. And so he refuses to float still for them. He has always hated paparazzi and he does not believe they have any right to infiltrate Regnum Sub Oceanum. There is however one visitor from the outside that is more than welcome for observation. mainly because this visitor doesn't do anything but peacefully observe the glorious inner workings of and supreme governance of Rex. Rex is always willing to help out other Kingdoms in need by setting a good example.









there have been a few issues that have brought themselves to the surface, so to speak. The first order of the council is the appearance of the brown and green micro plants. they grow on hard surfaces such as the Kingdoms walls but most notably Dragon Rock. The council, who is Rex, has discussed very, very, very, briefly with the Furies and it has been decided that this micro plant, which spreads rather quickly, is on a mission to make all the hard surfaces soft. Rex thinks this is great and so no further action will be put forward. The image below shows the brown species of soft micro plants starting to cover Dragon Tooth rock. Rex will defend the disposal or harm to these micro plants which make hard things soft. Fight me. I dare you. 









The second order of business is an update on the Cetus Magnus Pesthree, better known to the plebeians as the Pygmy Aquatica Yeti's. Their meditation has reached new heights. So much so, that the micro plants which make hard things soft have started to appear on their bodies. This is not a cause for alarm. In fact, it is a commendable feature which only enforces their prestige and talent. They will be very famous someday, Rex is sure of it. So sure of it in fact, he has ordered them to teach him the ways of meditation and he joins them for these spiritual sessions at least once a day. Why? Because he is King and needs to be well versed in these things. Plebeians wouldn't understand. 









In other news, it has been rumored that a fourth Cetus Magnus Pesthree may have been spotted in another Kingdom. Rex is trying to obtain the fourth Cetus Magnus Pesthree for his own Kingdom, but it is obviously proving difficult with so many communication barriers. Will update when we have more information.


----------



## Beauty_Cod (Jun 11, 2019)

These are beautiful!


----------

